# Killer Whales in Gulf Video



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an interesting video from Channel 3 in Pensacola. 

http://www.weartv.com/players/news/top_stories/wear_vid_5201.shtml


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty cool


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

WoW that is totally cool ........!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

BAD news :nonono they're here eating our fish tuna etc.. Japs have raped the salmon from the oceans so here they come :reallycrying


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

damn japs. Wtach whale wars? funny stuff they do to them jp whalers


----------



## rpage (Jul 13, 2008)

Got to be global warming, making the Gulf cooler and the salmon and seals are coming in with the orkas close behind.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We will keep our eyes open and cameras ready. That just neat video there.


----------

